# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Naar welke behandelaar?

## peteroomens

Met mijn columns tot op heden heb ik veel onderwerpen aangeroerd. Daarnaast ook wel enkele malen een advies gegeven. Ik ken mijn bezoekers niet persoonlijk en weet dus ook niet of men voor zichzelf bezoekt dan wel voor iemand anders. Hoe dan ook, bij klachten is de *huisarts* het eerste *aanspreekpunt*. Deze kan echter ook niet alles weten en volgen; een goed geïnformeerde patiënt kan met hem/haar meedenken. Dat is ook de opzet van mijn columns.

Mijn *zelftest brochure* kan hierbij behulpzaam zijn: http://podoposturale-therapie.nl/fil...d/brochure.pdf

De columns worden geschreven vanuit de praktijk. De therapie die ik succesvol toepaste, is bekend als *podoposturale therapie*, meestal vergoed binnen het aanvullende pakket. Mijn website hierover heb ik recent vernieuwd: http://podoposturale-therapie.nl/pod...rale-therapie/

Vragen? Stel ze gerust.
Peter.

----------

